# A&E HD Coming to Dish Network



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

I just got this from a relyable source that A&E HD, now uplinked to channel 9419 will be turned on Wednesday afternoon at 5:00 PM EST for folks with AT-100 + HD and higher packages.

Have a great day!


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Good job Kreskin, it was posted on the other site over an hour ago.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

stuart628 said:


> ...it was posted on the other site over an hour ago.


 When will the pissing match end ?? There must be value in each since you frequent both....


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

stuart628 said:


> Good job Kreskin, it was posted on the other site over an hour ago.


Dang! You found my relyable source.. lol


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

I just believe that credit should be given to the source.

When I post directv stuff I have learned here over there I always give credit to over here. Just a common courtesy.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes616 said:


> I just got this from a relyable source that A&E HD, now uplinked to channel 9419 will be turned on Wednesday afternoon at 5:00 PM EST for folks with AT-100 + HD and higher packages.
> 
> Have a great day!


Yes,

This is great news, and I did see it at one of the other Web Forum sites first.

I have one other comment though, see below.

A&E Hd on Dish Network which is just one of about 20 National HD channels that DirecTV (the self proclaimed LEADER in HD) does NOT have (15 Voom channels, StarzHD, HGTVHD, National Geographic HD, FoodHD, and now A&E HD).

I'd love to see InHD though. Come on Dish give us InHD, ooh and how about CinemaxHD. I'm guessing one of the biggest reasons for the Dish and HBO/Cinemax fight is about CinemaxHD.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I too wish we would see InHD, but even more I wish we would see the old InHD + InHD2... since the cancellation of InHD2 there was a lot of good programming (TV shows and movies) that do not play on InHD... so it isn't the same based on talking to folks I know with cable.

That said... I'll give A&E HD a look, and new HD is always welcome.

Does anyone here know... Is A&EHD a simulcast of regular A&E (like TNTHD is to TNT)? If so, then I can delete A&E from my favorites and just watch the HD channel... or is it like Discovery and some others where the programming is completely different than the SD channel?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope it does come on ... just in time for the price increases  ... but there have been enough rumors that have not come true that I've become a cynic.

I'll believe it when I see it on my receiver.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

HDMe said:


> That said... I'll give A&E HD a look, and new HD is always welcome.
> 
> Does anyone here know... Is A&EHD a simulcast of regular A&E (like TNTHD is to TNT)? If so, then I can delete A&E from my favorites and just watch the HD channel... or is it like Discovery and some others where the programming is completely different than the SD channel?


Appears to be the simulcast.

I get A&E HD on my BEV system and a quick peek at the guide for that channel and the guide for the A&E SD channel on Dish looks the same.

Now dont ask me anything else about the A&E HD channel cause I've never actually sat down and watched it.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

I will go along and vote for InHD as well. Again I call for all the SuperStations in HD too.

As far as saying where I got my original info, is saying the name of the site appropriate? Do you see NBC ads on CBS? I will say thanks Scott.

:grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as you don't turn your existence here into an advertising campaign (as some former member have done) there isn't harm in _mentioning_ another site. The troublesome posts are the ones that just seem like advertisements for someplace else. But we're not here to talk site policy, so let's get back to topic!

Source of A&E HD rumor:
http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=88115


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Simple question..I got a look at a Vip 622 running at Radio Shack today. The HD Channels in the 9000's (TNTHD, Food HD, etc.) Is all the programming on those channels in HD?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

TimL said:


> Simple question..but I got a look at a Vip 622 running at Radio Shack today. The HD Channels in the 9000's (TNTHD, Food HD, etc.) Is all the programming on those channels in HD?


Although broadcast in HD, much of some of these stations is actually not HD. This is particularly true of tnt HD. Surprisingly Food HD appears to be all HD all he time. Each of the HD stations varies in the amount of real HD it broadcast, from all HD to occassional HD.

Glad to hear a New HD channel is about to Come on board.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Which satellite is it on - 110 or 129? 

I ask because Alaska can't get 129.
Thanks


----------



## focusmold (Jun 21, 2004)

129 and 61.5
no to 110


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

focusmold said:


> 129 and 61.5
> no to 110


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some HD is on 110, including a special package just for Alaska and Hawaii. A&E is not on 110 at this time.

Perhaps in the future. If E* can do 6 HDs per TP on 61.5° and 129° I don't see why they would not do the same on the spotbeams serving the Alaska/Hawaii HD packs. Especially if it means they can charge more money.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes616 said:


> Do you see NBC ads on CBS?


Off-topic, but funny you should mention that... Sinclair owns my local CW affiliate. They used to have a combo Sinclair/local 10:00pm news segment.

But a couple of months ago they appear to have let go all the local CW news folks and canned the NewsCentral team from Sinclair... and now the weird part...

My local CW is paying the local ABC station for a special 10:00pm news broadcast. My local ABC is ABC owned/operated... so at 10:00pm on my CW station I get the "ABC Eyewitness 10:00 news" every night... with ABC plastered all over the screen logos and backgrounds and station promos... so my ABC is advertising a bunch on my CW station now!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That happens in MANY markets. Instead of competing for local news some stations will allow another station to do an early newscast. It ends up helping both stations.

Anyways ...
:backtotop


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hopefully this with give A&E enough potential eyeballs on their channel to improve it greatly. Currently A&E HD is poor IMO, very little HD content, but hopefully it will get better.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Surprisingly Food HD appears to be all HD all he time.


This is very true - down to the COMMERCIALS they show. Unfortunately they only appear to have maybe 5 commercials they show (Arbor Day Foundation, Boys and Girls Club and a couple others that are like public service) and they just repeat them over and over. HGTV HD seems to share the same commercials as well. I know this is nit-pciking and it's not a reason to reject the channel if you like the programming, but my wife is a Food HD and HGTV HD addict and I sit in my office and hear the same commericals over and over and over...... :grin:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> .... and hear the same commericals over and over and over...... :grin:


That's why we have a dvr - we rarely watch anything live anymore fot that very reason! Thank you dvr!!! :bowdown:


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

* A TV service has just added A&E HD. Despite rumors to the contrary, it's not EchoStar.
*

from http://www.tvpredictions.com:

News
AT&T TV Adds A&E HD
 The telco TV service is now available in a dozen markets.
By Phillip Swann
 Washington, D.C.   (January 30, 2007) -- AT&T announced today that it has added A&E HD to its lineup of High-Definition channels.

The telco TV service, called U-verse TV, is available in approximately 12 markets across the country. But it plans to reach 19 million households by the end of 2008.

AT&T's carriage agreement with A&E Television Networks also includes the company's standard definition channels such as The History Channel, The Biography Channel and the Military History Channel.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Well A&E HD is now live.


----------



## tammyandlee (Apr 22, 2002)

I am watching it right now


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

Echostar has sent out notifications and added it to their site. Despite that article E* is getting it today which seems to be more than a rumor at this point.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

gct said:


> * A TV service has just added A&E HD. Despite rumors to the contrary, it's not EchoStar.
> *
> 
> from http://www.tvpredictions.com:
> ...


Swanni misses the boat *again.*


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

nazz said:


> Echostar has sent out notifications and added it to their site. Despite that article E* is getting it today which seems to be more than a rumor at this point.


Nazz,

Echostar isn't adding (Future tense) A&EHD. Echostar already added (Past Tense) A&E HD, it came on around 1:30pm EST.

Now, Dish Network needs to add Cinemax HD and InHD.

John


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm watching A&E 9419 now on Dish.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep.. It's on now.

Not a widescreen show "American Justice" but it is on.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll have to keep a lookout for when CSI or Sopranos comes on and see if either of those are in HD. It does look to be a simulcast, so I took 118 out of my favorites and added 9419 to check out and see what's on later.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I am not a E* sub, but know someone who is and this is their response to my email I sent yesterday about this. So yes the A&E feed is LIVE on Dish right now.


Just Checked It !!! I have 1 more HD channel. Yes! Now I can watch all the CSI reruns in HD! And the edited versions of


----------



## jmel (Jan 19, 2007)

HDMe said:


> I'll have to keep a lookout for when CSI or Sopranos comes on and see if either of those are in HD. It does look to be a simulcast, so I took 118 out of my favorites and added 9419 to check out and see what's on later.


If most of the stuff they are going to show is going to be sd, I'd rather keep the sd on my faves list in case I need to record something to the dvr.

I probably wont even add 9419 if they aren't going to show hd content most of the time if not all the time. Sounds like a letdown so far.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Hopefully "Driving Force" will be HD when the new season starts soon.


----------



## Hall (Mar 4, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Swanni misses the boat *again.*


 What he needs to do is get his information from here, AVS, Satelliteguy, and other places and then post the stories/predictions/rumours on his site and back-date the story !


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

If you reread Swanni's story, you will find it is correct.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

I probably wont even add 9419 if they aren't going to show hd content most of the time if not all the time. Sounds like a letdown so far.[/QUOTE]

I'm hoping and thinking that a lot of the series (on A&E and their "family", History, Discovery, etc) filmed in the last couple of years were shot in hd and this would allow them to be shown as such. I know a few of the shows that end up on Discovery HD (Lost Worlds, Where Did It Come From, etc) were hd, of course you saw the sd version on the sd channels. Guess we'll see for sure in the coming days


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

CSI: Miami on now in all its HD glory!


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

I live here is New Mexico I get the 9419 and it looks great 

we got it at 3:00 Mt Time


thank you for the notice


----------



## Albie1200 (Dec 13, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> This is very true - down to the COMMERCIALS they show. Unfortunately they only appear to have maybe 5 commercials they show (Arbor Day Foundation, Boys and Girls Club and a couple others that are like public service) and they just repeat them over and over. HGTV HD seems to share the same commercials as well. I know this is nit-pciking and it's not a reason to reject the channel if you like the programming, but my wife is a Food HD and HGTV HD addict and I sit in my office and hear the same commericals over and over and over...... :grin:


Amen! If I see that one with the 2 kids trying to cheat again...

The song remains in my head for hours after it's on. Oh great there it is again!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I checked out CSI Miami... it looks good but not quite as sharp as CBS OTA does, mostly because CBS is 1080 whereas A&EHD is apparently 720p so some loss of resolution there... but still not bad. I wish they were doing Dolby 5.1 though, instead of Dolby 2.0 like on the original CBS OTA broadcasts... but it's a start!

Oh, and with regards to FoodHD... I've seen some stretch-o-vision commercials on there during some breaks, even when the main program appears to be HD... so we are still a work in progress to some extent with 24hr HD content there.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Wow,

I was really excited to see a new HD channel but after looking out 7 days in the guide all I see are crime/cop/mob shows ala CSI Miami, 24, Cold Case, Sopranos over and over and over. I only see one movie listed. Hunt for Red October. No real Art & Entertainment IMHO. PQ is good but not CBS OTA good.

Nothing much here folks, move along...........


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Watching CSI: Miami now and it looks good. The CBS HD feed looks better, but not by much.

One downside I just realized is that the audio is *not* in Dolby Digital.


----------



## richbogrow (Nov 13, 2006)

tammyandlee said:


> I am watching it right now


I get it but it has black bars on the sides.


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

Was CSI: Miami always this jittery? CBS HD blows this away. Too bad.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

PhilAce said:


> Was CSI: Miami always this jittery? CBS HD blows this away. Too bad.


I've got no jitters, but as I continue to watch it I realize the CBS version is MUCH better.

The colors leap out of the screen from CBS, where the A&E counterpart is more muted.

Another thing I noticed is that I only have two hours of programming showing up in the EPG. I can't advance any further than 5:00PM PST. I don't even get a window telling me my EPG is out of date (blah blah).

*richbogrow*: No black bars here dude.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I too am noticing the jittery screen when they pan the camera. It reminds me of the mepg 4 local channels on Cbs when they first got turned on. Except the picture looked like film that was losing frames even on video shows. The way they fixed it was to reduce the resolution to like 1280 or 1480x 1080i to get it to look right. I don't know what is causing the jittery screen on mpeg 2 with a mpeg 4 header. Maybe we should all drop a line to the dishquality folks.

[email protected]


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Not that I care to watch a sedated version of Sopranos, but A&E HD is airing it in 4:3 and stereo. :rant:


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> CSI: Miami on now in all its HD glory!


It looks like crap compared to how it looks on CBS. A&EHD? Not a channel I'll be watching.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

INHUMANITY said:


> Not that I care to watch a sedated version of Sopranos, but A&E HD is airing it in 4:3 and stereo.


And to add insult to injury, WITH an A&E HD logo in the corner.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well the first couple seasons of the Sopranos werent in HD in the first place.. even on HBO HD at the time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The EPG claims this is a 1999 show, episode 7. Probably before HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

INHUMANITY said:


> One downside I just realized is that the audio is *not* in Dolby Digital.


Actually it is in Dolby Digital 2.0

Not all Dolby Digital is 5.1, there are several variations on Dolby Digital. I too would like to see 5.1 surround though.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

cant wait till directv can start adding more HD.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

The Sopranos season 1 DVD was 16x9, so it is available. I can't believe they would air the 4x3 version. Bummer.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Actually it is in Dolby Digital 2.0


That's what I meant to say. My bad.



James Long said:


> And to add insult to injury, WITH an A&E HD logo in the corner.


No crap you stupid butt! It's freaking bull-crap!

Their attempt at censoring/altering dialoge is hillaroious. At least they used the casts' voices. :lol:


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

It is very strange that in yesterday's (Wednesday -- 31 Jan) San Antonio Express News it was announced that the local Time Warner cable was adding A&E HD also. Talk about your timing!


----------



## ericmatz (Jan 15, 2006)

When watching CSI Miami in HD, the closed captioned didn't work but when watching the same show in SD, the closed captioned worked. That is too bad. I had hoped that the shows in HD would be closed captioned. I'll send an email to A&E to find out what is going on.


----------



## BasicBlak (Jan 26, 2005)

chriscpmtmp said:


> The Sopranos season 1 DVD was 16x9, so it is available. I can't believe they would air the 4x3 version. Bummer.


Very true re: the DVD...But when the debut season first aired, HBO presented it in 4:3 letterbox (matted to 1.78:1), not true HD.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

BasicBlak said:


> Very true re: the DVD...But when the debut season first aired, HBO presented it in 4:3 letterbox (matted to 1.78:1), not true HD.


Not true HD, but there is more in the 16x9 DVD than the 4x3 original. I think HBO even aired the 16x9 version at one point. They probably shot it anticipating 16x9. I still don't see what they'd go backwards.

For whatever reason, an episode of season one in the basement is just enough to put me to sleep if I'm all wound up.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

elbyj said:


> It is very strange that in yesterday's (Wednesday -- 31 Jan) San Antonio Express News it was announced that the local Time Warner cable was adding A&E HD also. Talk about your timing!


It should have been added a month ago. Most TW franchises got A&E HD and MHD either the first few days of Jan or the last few days of Dec.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

I am not impressed so far but hopefully it will get better!! (programming)


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

I've watched a few shows and kept this channel on in the background for long periods of time and have YET to see anything in HD.

The one upside to multicast HD versions of SD channels, is that the SD material looks 10x better because it is not extremely overcompressed (for SD) like their SD channel counterparts.


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

Yep, not much HD programming. I agree that the SD looks much better.

It's kind of a waste of an HD channel.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

PhilAce said:


> Yep, not much HD programming. I agree that the SD looks much better.
> 
> It's kind of a waste of an HD channel.


National Geographic didn't have much HD material initially either. Now that they're getting HD viewers via cable and satellite I expect A&E will begin adding more HD content.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

PhilAce said:


> It's kind of a waste of an HD channel.


Seriously.

I was psyched to see 24 on the line up as I didn't get into it until season 4, but it's being aired in 4:3 and stereo with their huge A&E HD logo. 

All these licencing things are so f'ing annoying for us consumers.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

This A&E HD is a real gem. Crossing Jordan is on right now and there are black bars on all four sides of the screen. WTF


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

"Now DISH Network subscribers can see their favorite A&E programs such as Gene Simmons Family Jewels, The First 48, *CSI: Miami and The Sopranos in the sharp, high-resolution detail of HDTV*," said David Zagin, Executive Vice President, Distribution, AETN. "As we continue our expansion in the digital marketplace, we are pleased to begin offering A&E programming in HD to DISH Network customers."

A&E HD offers a diverse mix of high quality entertainment; ranging from the network's signature Real-Life Series franchise, including High Definition presentations of the hit series "Driving Force," "King of Cars" and "Dallas SWAT," to critically acclaimed original movies, dramatic series and the most successful justice shows on cable, including "Cold Case Files" and "The First 48." *A&E HD is the official home to the high-profile off-network series presented in High Definition "24," "CSI: Miami," "Crossing Jordan" and "The Sopranos."*

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=957427&highlight=


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I really love the cool A&E HD logo while watching my favorite 4:3 HD crime show!

This channel sucks big time folks. Its making TNTHD look good. We need to start an email campaign to their corporate headquarters.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Send your comments to:

[email protected]

I just did.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I love CSI: Miami in HD on A&E HD. And that is probably all that I would watch on the channel anyway, so I am happy. Would you prefer no HD networks until they are all 24/7 HD? Or would you like whatever you can get now? I agree, if it was shot in HD, then there is no reason it shouldn't be aired in HD, that there shouldn't be some legal thing stopping a network airing RERUNS, they are RERUNS after all, from airing the HD version of it.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

They did add CSI NY in HD!!

We need more!!


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

rcbridge said:


> They did add CSI NY in HD!!
> 
> We need more!!


There isn't a lot available!!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

ONly a few years of network hd to choose from. So reruns unless they come up with origional programming that they can shoot in hd.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

The crazy program guide doen't even show if a show is HD or SD on this channel. You must check the show out to know for sure. None of the shows here say anything about HD but I find that most shows on during prime time are in HD but no mention of HD on either the guide or on the program info screen.

I am using a ViP211.


----------



## PhilAce (May 4, 2006)

CSI: Miami still looks a little choppy, especially on the camera pans. They had CSI: NY on yesterday and it looked great in HD.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

PhilAce said:


> CSI: Miami still looks a little choppy, especially on the camera pans.


Watching yesterday's episode (Nailed. Ep. 80) and noticed the choppy image too.

Very apparent when they pan across the water or do the chopper fly-by's.

Noticed it's only in stereo too. Real bummer.

I know I'm knit-picking, but they've had almost a year to get their act together. Perhaps it's all a licensing thing.

I.E. HDNet has exclusive rights to air re-runs of Arrested Development, so we may not know the whole story.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

EVeryone needs to write an email to the dishquality folks to address the picture and audio problems you see on A & E hd channel.

[email protected]


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> EVeryone needs to write an email to the dishquality folks to address the picture and audio problems you see on A & E hd channel.
> 
> [email protected]


Sent an e-mail.

Another boo-boo with the last of the 5 "marathon" CSI: Miami's they ran. It started in 4:3 for about 10 minutes and magically went to 16X9 after the credits rolled.

It was similar to how we talk about TNTHD forgetting to flip the HD "switch."


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

INHUMANITY said:


> Sent an e-mail.
> 
> Another boo-boo with the last of the 5 "marathon" CSI: Miami's they ran. It started in 4:3 for about 10 minutes and magically went to 16X9 after the credits rolled.
> 
> It was similar to how we talk about TNTHD forgetting to flip the HD "switch."


So far, the few times I have watched programming on the so-called A & E HD, everything has been 4:3 material. I haven't seen one thing yet in 16:9. Is it just me? Why would Dish put up an HD channel and show any programming in 4:3? Right now "A Few Good Men" is on, but in 4:3....Anyone else seeing that?

Ken


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

khearrean said:


> So far, the few times I have watched programming on the so-called A & E HD, everything has been 4:3 material. I haven't seen one thing yet in 16:9. Is it just me? Why would Dish put up an HD channel and show any programming in 4:3? Right now "A Few Good Men" is on, but in 4:3....Anyone else seeing that?
> 
> Ken


You're not alone dude. I forget what show was on yesterday, but it was in widescreen IN 4:3 mode.

So as one of the previous posters said I'm getting 4 black bars all around. :nono2:

A&E _HD _is making baby Jesus cry.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

khearrean said:


> So far, the few times I have watched programming on the so-called A & E HD, everything has been 4:3 material. I haven't seen one thing yet in 16:9. Is it just me? Why would Dish put up an HD channel and show any programming in 4:3? Right now "A Few Good Men" is on, but in 4:3....Anyone else seeing that?
> 
> Ken


Yes and no it is 4 X 3. If you will notice even though the picture is 4 X 3 the A & E logo is 16 X 9. What this may mean is the copy of "A Few Good Men" received by A & E is a 4 X 3 version. In many cases what a net plays is what is received from the provider. Also it looks like it is a 480p pq. It may be a DVD that was ingested into their system. It is the same programing that is on A & E SD so it is just whatever is in that library. I haven't been watching it much yet but is the prime time in 4 X 3 or 16 X 9/ That is when most nets concentrate on HD programming.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Compared to war and world hunger... A&EHD is pretty far down the list of things likely to "make baby Jesus cry"... but I'll stay away from religion.

Folks keep screaming for Dish to add HD... then complain when they do... Charlie has said many times on the chats that there isn't a lot of compelling HD out there... and the more channels they add, the more this is proven to be true.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Folks keep screaming for Dish to add HD... then complain when they do... Charlie has said many times on the chats that there isn't a lot of compelling HD out there... and the more channels they add, the more this is proven to be true.


The operative word here is "HD." 4:3 is not HD!! I'm not one of those who have complained about Dish not adding enough HD programming, but I will complain when they add something, call it HD, but only a small percentage of it's programming is in fact HD...And before someone says Dish has no control over what a station broadcasts, I agree. But when TNT HD was added, I don't recall viewing any of it's programs that weren't 16:9. So don't add it until the station's programming gets up to speed, particularly when bandwidth is affected. Purely my opinion, no bashing..

Ken


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

khearrean said:


> But when TNT HD was added, I don't recall viewing any of it's programs that weren't 16:9.


That is because TNT HD _LIED_ to you ... and it is a common lie.
They took 4x3 SD content and stretched it to fill a 16x9 screen. Does that make it HD?
Don't judge HD by the aspect ratio or you will be caught by this lie.
I have hundreds of 16x9 DVDs in my home ... none of them are HD.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> That is because TNT HD _LIED_ to you ... and it is a common lie.
> They took 4x3 SD content and stretched it to fill a 16x9 screen. Does that make it HD?
> Don't judge HD by the aspect ratio or you will be caught by this lie.
> I have hundreds of 16x9 DVDs in my home ... none of them are HD.


Sorry, my mistake. Then how can you determine if what is being broadcast is 16:9 HD and not SD? I mean other than PQ, which can be subjective. As far as I know, I don't have any read-outs either in my DLP HDTV nor my a/v processor which distinguises HD from SD..

Ken


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is especially hard when the channel reaches you in HD. Even your E* receiver doesn't know if content on a HD channel is upconverted or not --- I would not expect an external device to know any more than your receiver.

I suppose the only way to know is to know. You can hope that the programmers are accurate in their descriptions and only put the HD label on true HD source programs but that trust has been abused. A little research will tell you what aspect ratio the movie was originally recorded in, but it won't tell you if TNT is using an OAR HD release or stretchovision SD upconverting.

As long as channels are doing conversions at their end it makes it hard to know unless the programmer is 100% honest. At least with A&E (and ESPN and many other channels) when they upconvert SD for their HD channel they don't do stretchovision).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep... I prefer 4:3 to stretch-o-vision any day!

A&EHD still looks better than regular A&E for the 4:3 programming, but that is an argument for another day regarding SD overcompression over satellite & cable...

Ultimately I would be happy waiting for Dish to add a channel until more HD content is there... but the reality is we are better off for Dish adding A&EHD now so that it gains some viewers through carriage... that will ultimately entice A&E to acquire more HD content for the channel in the future.

It's a chicken vs the egg scenario sometimes... but in this case if we have the channel, then we can watch HD when they carry it... without the channel, it doesn't matter if they have HD on or not... so I'll opt for having the channel vs not having it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

That is what I keep saying . Most if not all new Hd channels will just be simulcasts of the sd ones. So very little will be in true hd unless they were filmed in Hd or they used old movies that they made an hd print from. But in order to start the true hd transition for all cable channels this is the first step. Get the hd channel up and then think about adding hd when it becomes available.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One request of A&E (and any other offending channel) ... remove the HD from the logo when not transmitting HD. Sure, the pillarbox look is a tipoff but the logo is just an added insult!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

khearrean said:


> The operative word here is "HD." 4:3 is not HD!! I'm ...
> Ken


Actually some 4:3 can be HD, if it is really has the vertical content. This is true of some of the old movies being shown which were in Acadamy ratio. I still want these to be shown in HD with sidebars.

I am completely against the TNT stretch.

I also would like to see A&E HD get some of there shows upgraded. In particular one of there regular shows was shown letterboxed in the 4x3 portion of the screen. Apparently it was in 16x9 ratio. I don't remember if it was a Cold Case or one of the similar shows that they regularly show.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> I also would like to see A&E HD get some of there shows upgraded. In particular one of there regular shows was shown letterboxed in the 4x3 portion of the screen. Apparently it was in 16x9 ratio. I don't remember if it was a Cold Case or one of the similar shows that they regularly show.


I have seen them do this with Crossing Jordan, so maybe that is what you were remembering?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

HDMe said:


> I have seen them do this with Crossing Jordan, so maybe that is what you were remembering?


Nope, don't watch Crossing Jordan. But if they did that to CJ it should also be upgraded.

It was one of the crime documentaries. Not sure if it was Cold Case, or one of the others.

Needless to say that if it is in 16x9 ratio, it would be nice if broadcast full screen. Looks really silly on a HD station in the middle of the screen. Preferrably from a true HD source


----------



## sycho316 (Aug 4, 2006)

Over the weekend I believe I saw my first two shows on A&E HD that were actually in HD, the new season of King of Cars and a 2006 episode of Cold Case Files. I don't believe that they were stretched out, but actually in 16:9


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Last night during the tech chat they said that come April more and more of A & E hd channel will be in true hd. I don't know if this is true but that is what the guy on the left said.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Last night during the tech chat they said that come April more and more of A & E hd channel will be in true hd. I don't know if this is true but that is what the guy on the left said.


I must have missed that part. I watched the chat last night and I don't remember that. Maybe I accidentally skipped that part while I was going through it. I didn't watch the chat "live" but recorded it to watch later, so maybe I skipped and missed something important, as that would be a good thing if they said something last night.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

They made it sound like the A & E hd station was a new hd channel to the market and that more hd was coming in April. Maybe that is why Dish waited till now to add this channel as there was not enough hd on it yet to justify the addition of it before.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

khearrean said:


> So far, the few times I have watched programming on the so-called A & E HD, everything has been 4:3 material. I haven't seen one thing yet in 16:9. Is it just me? Why would Dish put up an HD channel and show any programming in 4:3? Right now "A Few Good Men" is on, but in 4:3....Anyone else seeing that?
> 
> Ken


16:9 and 4:3 are both HD.. noware does it say that HD needs to be 16:9..

but A&E does not have a lot of made for HD content. they are pretty new to it, give it some time, they will have more 16:9 shows.

it's a good start. I am glad to have one more HD option.. lets home A&E gets more 16:9 HD shows, some more other A&E channels (history , and all the others ones) and some more HD I am sure are comming soon.. just wait.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It amazes me when some one screams for HD content in one post and then ask how he can tell if it is "REALLY" in HD other than PQ which is subjective. If you have to look at the numbers in the resolution to figure out how clear it is, you really need to get over it. The numbers mean nothing in that context. It becomes more of a trophe than anything meaningful to the viewer. If the picture is clear as crystal to your eyes, it's good enough!  

If some one is jumping up and down complaining that the image coming through a carrier is "only 1080i x 1440" and this isn't real HD and with some posts you find that this same person has a TV which has a max resolution of 1080i x 1280, what does that say about the person doing the complaing.

If you can't tell the difference without having to look at the numbers to verify that, yes it looks good or no it doesn't, don't look at the numbers in the first place they have no idea what they are looking at!

Anyway as has been mentioned here a few times, many a 4x3 program is HD. Northern Exposure on Universal HD is as HD as it gets but the original film the series was shot on is in 4x3.

TNT recently showed a great-looking HD transfer of "The Wizard of Oz". The movie was shot on 4x3 film.

At the same time I have seen many-a 16x9 or other wide screen format programs on SD channels and 16x9 DVDs that look awesome, but definitely NOT in SD.

Anyway if this were 1964 everyone with color TV sets would be wanting more color programming! That was a very small percentage of TV viewers, but growing.

When I was selling TV sets in the 1980's (all but one or two TVs were color by that time) the number 1 question people asked me while standing in front a TV showing a brilliant color picture was, "Is this a color TV?"

I would always have hold my smart-ass "Are you color blind or just stupid" thought to myself. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

INHUMANITY said:


> I.E. HDNet has exclusive rights to air re-runs of Arrested Development, so we may not know the whole story.


G4tv also shows arrested development.

g4tv.com/arresteddevelopment/index.html


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

eatonjb said:


> 16:9 and 4:3 are both HD.. noware does it say that HD needs to be 16:9..


Thas true when it comes to film based HD like old movies or tv series shot on film that happened to be done in 4x3 but could be transferred/re-mastered to HD tape. There was enough resolution in the original film print for it to be considered HD once it ever gets tranferred over to HD tape for broadcast.

It's not really true when it comes to things shot on video though like nature, travel, cooking type shows or sports telecasts.

For those to be HD they have to be shot with HD video cams in the first place and those werent used until the last few years. And they're also always done in 16x9 format.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> It amazes me when some one screams for HD content in one post and then ask how he can tell if it is "REALLY" in HD other than PQ which is subjective. If you have to look at the numbers in the resolution to figure out how clear it is, you really need to get over it. The numbers mean nothing in that context. It becomes more of a trophe than anything meaningful to the viewer. If the picture is clear as crystal to your eyes, it's good enough!
> 
> If some one is jumping up and down complaining that the image coming through a carrier is "only 1080i x 1440" and this isn't real HD and with some posts you find that this same person has a TV which has a max resolution of 1080i x 1280, what does that say about the person doing the complaing.
> 
> ...


You know, this is certainly not the first time you have 'busted my chops' for posting something on this forum in which you didn't agree with.  First of all, please tell me where I have been screaming for HD content (at any time during my membership in this forum)?? Secondly when I said PQ is subjective, it is, but I didn't say nor mean that I couldn't tell when PQ (to me) was good or bad. The mere fact that I posted on this subject a few days ago and complained about A & E HD being mostly 4:3 material (from what I had seen) should go without saying *I * wasn't satisfied with it's PQ!! (I suppose I should have added to that post that not only were the images 4:3, but also *horrible*), to me. And actually I believe my question ("Then how can you determine if what is being broadcast is 16:9 HD and not SD? I mean other than PQ, which can be subjective") was a fair one. There have certainly been several posts since then where different folks have posted different opinions... Oh, and if you read my post completely, you should also have read where I specifically stated I was not bashing..

As far as someone jumping up & down complaining about an image being a certain resolution, you couldn't be referring to me because I haven't done so nor have I posted anywhere in this forum my TV type (other than it's a DLP HDTV)....BTW, it's a 1080p model with resolution of 1920 X 1080p.
James Long (being the professional he is) posted a courteous reply to my original post which explained & pointed out some things I was not aware of. (He didn't come back with a sarcastic reply bashing my post). Does my lack of understanding about a particular subject mean I cannot post something about that subject? I believe that's the way one learns!! Or am I not allowed to do that here? 
From now on, if you're in opposition to something I post, but can't post something polite, courteous (& non-bashing) about that post, please feel free to ignore them!!

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

well, as i stated before. have A&E in HD is pretty cool.. but I noticed that they just dont have the programming yet. (YET!). but lets be fair here.. It's expesive to get HD programming, so they want to make sure there is a base of people who will watch it. With that being said, A&E will soon get more HD programming (16:9, 4:3 etc.) now as far as the quality.

well I was curious about CSI (not an impressive show but thats MY Oppinion!) and I noticed that it was horrible. outlines were jagged or just ugly. DISH is not sending enough bandwidth for this station.. hopefully they will soon!


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

ohh yea.. A&E's lack of 5.1 is a bummer! I know CSI is 5.1


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

eatonjb said:


> ohh yea.. A&E's lack of 5.1 is a bummer! I know CSI is 5.1


Picture quality aside -- the lack of 5.1 is a real bummer. 

We can only hope they will improve the programming in the future.


----------

